# Another transmission question



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

So I put the '64 up on a hoist to take a look underneath and noticed the kickdown switch wiring on the carb linkage is not hooked up on the tranny. I'm assuming the tranny is a 300. You can see the connetction on the wiring at the end of the arrow below.



















I can't see where the plug is supposed to connect on the transmisison. Am I missing something??

Thanks in advance.

Allan


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Can't help with the wiring Al,but with all that RTV on the outside,I think I would pull the pan and make sure it ain't that way in the trans and get what's in there out..........JMHO.....JB.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe the kick down wire connects to the other side,


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

05GTO said:


> I believe the kick down wire connects to the other side,


Thanks. I'll take a look.

........ and I agree about the sealant, I was surprised when I saw it. Definately a new gasket on the way.

Allan


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

If want the trans info year, build date,code,I think it is stamped on the side of the case........JB.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

05GTO said:


> I believe the kick down wire connects to the other side,


OK,

So I crawled back under the car and took another look. The kickdown switch is on the driver's side as mentioned above and the kickdown wire is connected to it. The plug on the other side is actually the oil pressure lead which is not being used due to the machanical gauge under the dash. 
Can someoone tell me if there should be power on one side of the kickdown switch when the ignition is on? I'm assuming there should be. I don't have power. Another thing is according to the wiring diagram, the kickdown switch should feed off one of the yellow wires on the windshield washer. The switch is currently being fed off a black wire with yellow stripe on the firewall harness behind the block.
Is the kickdown wiring harness available?










Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RacingGirlsDad1 (Sep 28, 2010)

With the diagram you are using, it shows yellow, but if yours is black with a yellow stripe, look at the wiper motor, and see if the wire it connects to is black with yellow stripe. If it is the same, then it is right, if not, I would look for the wire, to see if someone did not hook the wrong wire to it.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Check to see if it has power when pedal is floored......was the kick down switched removed?


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Jerry64 said:


> Check to see if it has power when pedal is floored......was the kick down switched removed?


I'm assuming the switch on the linkage closes when floored, thus sending 12 volts to the kick-down in the transmission. If this is the case, I should have power on the "yellow wire" side of the switch when the ignition is on, and on the transmission side of the switch when floored. I have adjusted the switch so it closes correctly with the linkage actuation. I haven't checked continuity through the switch when actuated.... I was thinking the lack of 12 volts was the issue, but will check continuity this evening.

One problem I have is I don't even see a black with yellow stripe wire on the wiring schematic, so maybe that was just butchered in.
Is the kickdown pigtail harness available? From wiper to switch and to tranny, it would have a two prong female plug. As you can see the wiring and color to the wiper motor is correct. I'm assuming I should have a short pigtail from the wiper motor to the switch plug that also has the wire to the tranny.










Thanks for all the comments.

Allan


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

My 64 has a black and yellow wire also.No yellow wire to the wiper motor......


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Jerry64 said:


> My 64 has a black and yellow wire also.No yellow wire to the wiper motor......


Well I've got power at the black/yellow wire now and it appears to be on the same circuit as the wiper motor:cheers

Does anyone know if the 2 wire plastic connector is available?

Thanks again,

Allan


----------



## Burnie3 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am doing research for my Dad's 64 GTO. It does not kick down properly and so we started digging into it. We cannot find any pictures of the 64 downshift switch mounting location. Plenty on a 66 and later but nothing on a 64 Tri-Power. It was converted from a 4 barrel to a tri-power and I don't know if it was done properly. I would assume from other things we have corrected on the car that if it did not plug in directly and very easily, it was omitted and ignored.
Does anyone have pictures of the mounting I can see ?


----------

